# White dots on LR?



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

there are white specks on my live rock??

i have no clue on what they are, they just appear...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Snail eggs?? No way to know without pics.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there are tons of things that show up on glass as white dots, if your tank is new, (which it is) i would think your seeing your first...
A. pods
b. spirorbid worms
c. limpets/stomatella snails

and lots of other things it could be. pics or some kinda description would be nice.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

possibly small tube worms too... they look like little white dots when they are small... I have a bunch on my liverock too


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

yea im not sure but a bunch of little brittle starfish are hatching!
they are white..can i have them in my thank?or fuge?

those white dots are on my glass too...

i think they are snail eggs because there are like 50 baby snails on the glass...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

snails usually lay lots of eggs in one place, so it would look like a pack of white dots, if the ones your talking about are spaced apart, they are probably the worms, a pic would help. and if you look really close, do they kinda spiral?


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

holy crap are you pshycic they are spirals!

is that good?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

that would probably be the tubeworms I speak of


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yep, tube worms, their cool, dont worry about them.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

ok thanks what do they do?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

tiny filter feeders, they build a small tube, thats the spiral white dot you see, and the worm is inside, if you look really close you might be able to see some small hair like things comming out the end. usually 2 of them. those are what they catch food with. i cant see them on mine, but i have bad eyes, and ive never tried and magnafying glass.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

wait like a feather duster?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

sorry to hi-jack this post a bit but i have the exact same thing on my glass and live rock, so this won't effect anything in the tank? will it provide food for anything to eat?


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

it wont hurt anything and I have never seen any of my fish or inverts try and eat them....

and yes similar to a feather duster just a tiny tiny tiny version with not as many "feathers"


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

kinda like feathers, but look just like this, here is a super blown up shot. 









im sure something eats them, but i have no idea what, maybe some type of puffer. i dont know.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

In my old ten gallon I just took down I had hundreds on everything in the tank. I've had my hermit crabs pick at them and my seahorse snick at them, that's about it. Personally i'd encourage them to grow. Not only do they filter your water a tiny bit, but they usually look pretty nice too!


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

yea but they are taking over my glass, even the front!

they are even on my mag float....


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

scrape them off the front glass and the sides if you want, they will grow in numbers untill their food supply is depleted and some will die out, most populations in a reef level off untill the are self sustaining.


----------

